# exporting edited raw images



## ron moore (Apr 26, 2012)

hello everyone

My name is ron and I usually use CS5 for editing my pictures, I have now found Lightroom and I have been using it for a couple of days.
I can import and edit my pics quite well, but the problem I have is when I export.
When I edit and export jpegs I have no problem, but when I try to edit and export raw files the adjustments I make do not
happen. When I have exported to another source i.e. my external drive, the picture is the same as the original.
Can anyone help please.


regards ron moore


----------



## erro (Apr 26, 2012)

What settings do you use for export? Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## ron moore (Apr 26, 2012)

hello robert

I dont know where the settings are can you tell me what settings i need

ron


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2012)

Ron, welcome to the forum.

Robert was asking for you to show us the settings that you get in the Export dialog, like the attached screenshot. I would think in particular he was interested in seeing what you had selected as the Image Format in the File Settings section. 

If you're not sure how to take and attach screenshots, see this post from out Tips & Tricks section.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 26, 2012)

Ron,

Welcome!

If you specify "Original" as the Image Format, you'll simply get a copy of the original file. It a source of confusion to new users. 

To get the edits applied to your output, you need to choose something other than "Original". JPG and TIFF are the usual choices.

Hal


----------



## ron moore (Apr 26, 2012)

hello everyone

I think this is what you want to see

ron moore


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the screenshot.

As suspected, you have chosen 'Original' as the Image Format in the File Settings section. Lightroom cannot create a file in Raw format, so when you export a Raw file as 'Original' you only get a copy of the original file, plus an XMP sidecar file  containing the metadata (including edit adjustments). So while looking at the exported file (*.CR2 in your case) using something like Windows Explorer or Picture Viewer, all you will see is the original unedited file. If, however, you were to open the exported file in Photoshop, you will find all your adjustments there because Photoshop reads the XMP sidecar file and can apply the edits during its raw conversion.

Are you really sure you want to export this way? As Hal said, exporting to Jpeg or Tiff format is the more usual method. Exporting to Raw+XMP is only really used when you need to send the edited file to someone who specifically requires the Raw format. For most other purposes, e.g. email, web uploads, etc.,  Jpeg is more typical.


----------



## ron moore (Apr 26, 2012)

hello jim

thankyou and all of the others for your help, I understand and I will be exporting in jpeg from now

regards ron moore


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Ron,

I think that you have not yet investigated using external editors in Lightroom. This is the built in method for passing your images including develop setting to PS or any other editing tool. This might be what you are trying to accomplish and is certainly easier than exporting one by one to edit in Photoshop.

Ctl-E (Cmd-E) will open a selected image in Photoshop. If this is a raw file it will first use ACR and your current develop setting to render a tiff or psd in memory and pass the rendered file into Photoshop for further editing. When you save in Photoshop a new tiff or psd is created and added into your Lightroom library in the same folder as your original raw file.

Shift-Ctl-E  (Shift-Cmd-E) is similar except that Lightroom renders the raw file and the tiff or psd is saved to the working folder, added to your libirary and then this file is passed to editor app that you define in your preferences. You can have multiple Alternative External Editors defined and they are all accessible from the "Edit in" menus. You can get to it from Grid or Loupe view with the context menu, Right-click on the image or thumbnail.

This are all configured in your Preferences under the External Editors tab. This is where you can specify file format, color space, editor to use, stacking, etc. 

-louie


----------



## ron moore (Apr 26, 2012)

hello -louie

I have just found the external editors tab, and have set it to open my files in CS5 and Elements 9
thanks for all your help



regards ron moore


----------

